# upgrade has been driving me insane



## Ofloo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I have this webpage, it is served on apache22_itk_mpm the webpage is written in PHP and uses mod_rewrite, it has always worked. Just now I upgraded to FreeBSD 9 cause I had this new disk which was bigger and I was like why not upgrade to FreeBSD 9 in the meanwhile. Now the problem:

The url has mod_rewrite http://mydomain/account and opens a page, however this url has an alias which is like http://mydomain/acc. Which is basicly exactly the same page cause all I do is with PHP use strcasecmp to compare the GET from mod_rewrite and then include the proper data so exactly the same webpage!?

But with the longer name it takes 10 seconds to load and with the short name it loads instantly. Can anyone please explain me, what the problem could be? Cause it has been a head scratcher to me.

So basically all has remained the same, only the OS and the disk changed.


```
} elseif (!strcasecmp ($_SID,'account')) {
    include ("inc/acc.inc.php");
  } elseif (!strcasecmp ($_SID,'acc')) {
    include ("inc/acc.inc.php");
  }
```

I don't see how one page could show instant result while the other shows 10 second delay?


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 23, 2012)

An other thing I have noticed, is that I get a lot of signal 11 from apache22, .. 

But only when I don't run it in daemon mode, .. when I run it in forground mode [cmd=httpd]-X -DNOHTTPACCEPT[/cmd] it works just fine, but then it only creates but one thread, .. while if I run it in background mode, using the rc script, it often seems to crash, .. kindoff a lot and after a while the pages won't even load anymore.


----------

